# Couple of new sticks



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

In addition to looking for blanks, I've been working on some sticks when the weather isn't too humid.

One is oak and has sort of a rustic crook or cleek shape to it. No worries about strength as it grew almost the right shape.

Been working on an ash stick on which I've decided to carve a horse's hoof. Coming along nicely, so far.

Did a natural alder stick with a nice twist for the handle.

Just started a stick which I am going to try and carve a sperm whale fighting a giant squid. Something about the way the root flipped up reminded me of a whale's tail flukes.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Dww2 I like the natural crook best.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like that natural crook too. I have an idea that's how the original ones were.

You find some great sticks. I must be looking in the wrong places.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Like the crook, a good find that one.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. The crook was a nice find. I have a couple more drying at the moment which will be, if anything, even better looking natural crooks. Maple, though, instead of oak.

Had an idea to try when I'm out looking for blanks: Find a very young sapling which has two opposing branches coming off the main. Snip off the main and tie something round, like a coffee can maybe, into the V so that the V will curve around into more of a U shape. Maybe tie the smaller branch so it points toward the larger. Give it a few years to grow and voila...natural crook.


----------

